# Help with Krone Vario Pack 1500



## paulslomp (Jul 10, 2015)

I recently purchased a used 2007 Krone Vario Pack 1500 round baler and I am having a few issues getting started with it.

I've attempted making 3 dry hay bales with it so far and when the bale chamber gets about 30% full, the tailgate opens slightly and the alarm sounds. I've tried closing the tailgate at that point but it won't. I did notice that when the bale chamber is empty and I close the bale chamber, the latch on the right hand side did not fully close (I'd say about 1 cm (3/8") from the bolt touching the bottom of the latch). Although with the baler parked overnight, the latch on the right hand side did close fully. The left hand side of the baler did close and latch properly.

Here's what I've tried so far without it helping:

Changing the hydraulic hoses to different remotes on the tractor,

Adjusted the latch sensor on the right hand side of the baler.

If anyone can point me in a direction of what to try next that would be very helpful. Thanks in advance.

A second question I have is with regards to loading the netwrap or twine:

There are two rollers that feed the netwrap or twine - a rubber roller and a pressure roller. Should I be able to turn the rubber roller by hand to load the netwrap when the baler is parked? Mine doesn't and I suspect it is seized, but I just want to double check.

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a variopak 1800, but haven't used it in a few years. First of all, if you don't have an operators manual get one and read it. These are good balers but are a different animal to run. Make sure your hoses are hooked up correctly. If memory serves me you need to run the gate hose on float. And it's recommended that you cycle the gate up and down a few times prior to use to build pressure in the system. Find a Krone dealer to walk you thru the basics of this machine and it will serve you well


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Pm me your phone number and I will call you


----------



## paulslomp (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for the word of encouragement IAhaymakr. Even though I have not yet made a bale with it yet, I am really impressed at the quality of everything so far. I've read through parts of the operators manual already, but will do some more reading. I'm sure with some help, I'll get it running just right.


----------



## AHinkley (Sep 5, 2021)

I have the same issue with the tailgate opening. Something in the system is leaking hydronic fluid. I have tried new valves on my tractor and still the same issue. Anyone have a idea here?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HayTalk
Have you checked your balers tailgate cylinders for internal piston seal leakage?


----------

